# Making a will in Dubai



## flyerUK (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi, 
I need to make a Shariah compliant will and need recommendations or advice as to who I can contact for sorting this out!


----------



## Belgian Brit (Apr 7, 2011)

I'm moving to Dubai next month and have known a lawyer here in the UK for the past 2 years who I think can do this for you. He's a great guy, highliy experienced and knowledgable.

His site is: Dubai Expatriate Wills | Wills for expats in the UAE | Dubai Expatriate Wills - I'm happy for you to mention my name (Simon Thurston) if you like.

Good luck


----------

